# OB Flounder this morning--LOTS of fish!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I met my friend Donald (we call him "Duck") at the beach at 6:00. My first cast I nail a decent flattie. The momentum came in waves and we had fish follow or "hitchhike" most casts. In just over two hours we put 18 on the beach and kept 12 total with some not making the ideal 14" and getting put back for later. 

I used my usual Tsunami swim Shad and Duck started with Gulp. He got some hits on it and after my 6th fish hit the sand I asked if he wanted one. Four casts later he beached one. It was crazy. Sometimes I'd have four Flounder follow my lure to the beach. Most followers were small so no worries but we did hook and lose a couple really nice Flounder.

Here's the 8 I kept (Duck only took four of the twelve) along with a squid one of them puked up. Hopefully I can go again tomorrow but we will see. I might go sight fish some skinny water. It's time for that too...


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Fantastic :thumbup: Awesome Report!!! I bet everybody and their brother will be out there immediately :no:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

nice !!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ good luck to them. There were definitely "spots" today and if you didn't fish them, you didn't catch.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My "spots" on this side of the pass produced as well this morning. Nice job!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very very nice!


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow! Epic morning! I've got a lot to learn.

I only ended up catching one, but it was too small. Almost stepped on a really nice one that probably didn't stop until it hit 20' of water.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

As always great trip there Chris... Making me jealous sitting here at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

That Chris is a Fishin Moesheen !


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

hope they stay around until october, i will be down then. how are y'all packing them around when you move so much? do y'all use a stringer or take a cooler/fish bag with you?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kygent said:


> hope they stay around until october, i will be down then. how are y'all packing them around when you move so much? do y'all use a stringer or take a cooler/fish bag with you?


I carry a bucket. That's it. I usually don't fish more than a couple hours or so they do just fine with a little water. You can pull a cart with a cooler too but that just slows me down and isn't my "style". I like to put on my waist pack, carry one rod and my bucket and I can target everything that comes my way for the most part. Sometimes I carry a spike with the bucket and a long, popping rod to throw to Jacks, Kings, Sharks, etc.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Reckon that bucket got heavy this morning.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Chris, can you post a pic of your choice of lures and rigs. Since I'm land locked right now I'm going to start trying to find some flatties from the beach. Since Ive never flounder fished the beach can you give me some pointers on what conditions I need to look for. I'll put in the leg work to find the fish , I just need some direction on where to start. Dan fine mess of flatties by the way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Chris, can you post a pic of your choice of lures and rigs. Since I'm land locked right now I'm going to start trying to find some flatties from the beach. Since Ive never flounder fished the beach can you give me some pointers on what conditions I need to look for. I'll put in the leg work to find the fish , I just need some direction on where to start. Dan fine mess of flatties by the way.


I will type something up either later this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That would be greatly appreciated. I've never been landlocked before so never done much beach fishing. My girlfriend friend loves pompano fishing so I'm try to learn that also. I'd did pretty decent for a beginner this year. Looks like I'll have about another year to of beach fishing before I can get another boat.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Chris V said:


> Sometimes I'd have four Flounder follow my lure to the beach.


This is frustrating for me. They usually zoom away once they see fishermanzilla standing on the shore. 

Did you have to leave the beach for any of these flounder? The other day I only got one short until I went to the first bar, then got 2 keepers within about 30 minutes.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Flounder slayer, if you'll go back and read through all of his surf reports, he gives a really good description of how he is fishing for them. It'll give you a bit of a heads up until he gets something written up. 

Chris has done a pretty good job over the summer of explaining most of his technique and its been very helpful. Certainly to me anyway.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Cory S. said:


> Flounder slayer, if you'll go back and read through all of his surf reports, he gives a really good description of how he is fishing for them. It'll give you a bit of a heads up until he gets something written up.
> 
> Chris has done a pretty good job over the summer of explaining most of his technique and its been very helpful. Certainly to me anyway.


I've read a bunch of stuff on pompano fishing and it's definitely helped me figure things out somewhat. The flounder fishing in the surf is totally new to me so I'll read and take any info I can. I've gigged tons of them and rod n reeled tons. I've flounder fished for over 20 years but it's mostly all been deep water. Just about all live bait fishing to.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a mess of fish...Great job.


----------

